# Orchid show Birmingham, UK



## Tom499 (Mar 22, 2008)

Is anyone going to the spring orchid show at Birmingham botanical gardens a week Sunday?

I should be there, looking for Phrag. Besseae. I'll be the red haired teenager looking entirely out of place, dragging my jaw along the floor past all the Display tables :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2008)

Pick up your jaw. Have fun!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 24, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Pick up your jaw. Have fun!



Exactly!!! And don't forget your flash light and to look under the table.


Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 27, 2008)

Tom499 said:


> Is anyone going to the spring orchid show at Birmingham botanical gardens a week Sunday?
> 
> I should be there, looking for Phrag. Besseae. I'll be the red haired teenager looking entirely out of place, dragging my jaw along the floor past all the Display tables :drool:



:rollhappy::rollhappy:
I'm sure you won't be alone! Have a good time! We'll expect a report!


----------

